# Best lens for product shots?



## sundowngraphics (Oct 10, 2010)

I have recently gotten into some product photography.  I am currently shooting a Nikon D40 and using the standard 18-55mm lens that came with it.  I would like to upgrade the lens to something a little better and faster.  Could someone give me a suggestion on a decent lens that I wont have to mortgage my house for.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 10, 2010)

why do you need a faster lens?  It is not like your product will be jumping up and down.  Just use your current lens with longer shutter + tripod.


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2010)

The 18-55 mm lens you have now is a decent lens, if used properly.

What isn't it doing, you want a replacement to do?

In the 18-55 mm focal range, what focal length do you use it the most? What aperture (f-stop) do you use the most? 

If you're shooting product, you're likely using supplimental lighting of some sort, so why do you think you need a faster lens?

What is your budget?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2010)

60mm Micro~Nikkor might be quite good, depending on what exactly the product is. Is the product trout flies? If so, then you might like a longer lens, like a Sigma 150mm or 180mm EX macro. How big the product is, and the size of one's shooting table determines how close the camera needs to be, the angle of view behind the product, etc,etc.

None of the 18-55mm kit lenses are optimized for close-range work; ANY decent macro lens made over the last 40 years will perform better than the 18-55 kit zoom. But, again, the size of the product kind of enters into things. If the product is bookcases, a shorter lens would be quite useful; if it is as I mentioned, trout flies, or ladies rings or wristwatches, a tele-macro would be most helpful.


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 10, 2010)

Say the product is metal rings/ear rings, etc.

What DX lens would you recommend ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## MrLogic (Oct 11, 2010)

Sigma 50mm f/2.8 and 70mm f/2.8 macro are excellent and probably cheaper than the 60mm Micro Nikkor.


----------

